# INDUCCION + FREE CATV



## okcomputer (Abr 16, 2006)

Hola amigos, mi duda es la siguiente, he notado como la señal de cable de mi vecino se induce en el cable de la antena de mi casa, esta señal es muy debil y desaparece con frecuencia, solo se pueden ver algunos canales bajos pero no muy bien. 

Realmente me gustaria que me ayudaran con lo siguiente, necesito alguna configuracion dispositivo o variacion de antena, que refuerce la induccion entre dichos conductores paralelos ( 10 cm uno de otro) para que la señal llegue a mi receptor con un nivel adecuado de señal a ruido, es decir que cuando la amplifique pueda tener mas señal que ruido para aplicarle luego algun tratamiento de filtrado, escucho sugerencias 



muchas gracias  ok.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 16, 2006)

Lo más comun de estos casos es utilizar un Splitter de 75 ohm de 9db o superior, en reemplazo de los divisores comunes.

Saludos.


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 17, 2006)

muy practico, pero creo que a mi vecino no le va a gustar que corte su cable..............

no puedo hacerle nada al cable de mi vecino , mas que aprovechar sus perdidas por radiacion, 



gracias ok


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 17, 2006)

Mmmmm.. a lo sumo podrias dar un par de espiras sobre el cable de el... pero no creo q obtengas muy buenos resultados :S


----------



## MaMu (Ene 11, 2007)

El tema es que usar papel de aluminio, 2 trimers verdes (hasta 30pF), 3 capacitores ceramicos 100nF, 15 cm de alambre de cobre, y baselina solida, no es muy legal que digamos, pero es la mejor forma de tomar una señal de catv.

Saludos.


----------

